# Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen



## Karl Inge S (20. Mai 2008)

Etne sind meine lokal fluss. 5.5km mit 26pools, 2-3 stange im pool. Fanget etwa 2-3tonn lachse/seeforelle jahre. 

Pool 11 upstream






Pool 16 downstream







Haben eine grosse "pre-season" raport aber ich kann es nicht hier posten, ich verstehe nich warum 

Etneelva pre season 2008


----------



## fluefiske (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Herrliche Bilder hast Du geschossen #6 ,könnten aber ein paar mehr sein.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Karl Inge S (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Vielen Dank  Viele bilder kommt abend oder morgen.


----------



## Karl Inge S (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Going to Etne today to help remove some trees that has fallen into the river, season starts next  sunday!!!! Will bring some photos today or tomorrow 

Beautiful day it is to!


----------



## Karl Inge S (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

NUMBER OVER PICTURE IS THE NUMBER OF THE POOL

1B






Sone 1B 








2






2






3






9






South-river






12






15





15






15






15-14






16






23






23-22






11


----------



## Gnilftz (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Danke für die geilen Bilder! #6

Ich bin hin und wech... :l


----------



## Karl Inge S (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Danke fur die antworten  Ich gehe nach Etne Sonntag, fur der erste tag um 2008-Etne.


----------



## Karl Inge S (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

First day of the salmon-season was +1.06-and I had a go at it in Etne river 

River looked great when I arrived...





I`m passing time until its 00:00 by taking pictures of my gear





Almost time....





Flyfishing




Fomle KIS 













But no fish this time


----------



## Karl Inge S (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

A couple of pics from the "Sørelva" (southriver) part of Etne river












And I came by while a happy fisher was landing this beauty in pool 9 today...


----------



## Karl Inge S (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

A good start on the season so far, with 3 fishes over 12kg (top at 13.2) and quite a good number of smaller fish to.

As for myself- well, lets just say I dont have to worry about the quota.....


----------



## Karl Inge S (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

A couple of photos from my last attempt


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Very nice pictures! If there were just as nice rivers as Etne in Germany


----------



## Dart (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Thank you for this awesome, fantastic pictures#6
I am really impressed by the stunning beauty of this river.
Kindest regards, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Karl Inge S (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Thank you Reinert and Dorch for your kind replies, makes it wort while


----------



## asgard_kiel (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

....very nice pics from the Etne, I was at the river in 1992 Sone 16 by Nick and Gerd with my friend and we got two salmon from 7 and 8 kg and one seatrout from 4kg. It was my first stay in Etne and my first salmon in a river.
We also fishing in the Etnefjord and got any Lange,Torsk and a lot of Rödspette.

Best regards from Kiel
asgard


----------



## Karl Inge S (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*



asgard_kiel schrieb:


> ....very nice pics from the Etne, I was at the river in 1992 Sone 16 by Nick and Gerd with my friend and we got two salmon from 7 and 8 kg and one seatrout from 4kg. It was my first stay in Etne and my first salmon in a river.
> We also fishing in the Etnefjord and got any Lange,Torsk and a lot of Rödspette.
> 
> Best regards from Kiel
> asgard


 
Very nice catches  I`ve only caught small salmon in Etne 

The seatrout is sadly almost gone now


----------



## Karl Inge S (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Was very hot today, so I just brought my camera. More people bathing in the river than fishing....

Pool 1B





Pool 9-->8





Bummer when a fish takes...





Pool 18





Pool 26B





Pool 26





Pool 5





Pool 4


----------



## Karl Inge S (12. August 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

HAd a few hours in Etne today, but no luck.


----------



## Matzinger (13. August 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Hi Karl Inge S.

thanks for the images.

I saw a lot of articles about Etneelva and eventually I plan to spend my vacation there in 2009.

My "problem": I have a family and that´s why I have to organise it very well:

- Nice and big cottage (luxury/good interior, perhaps sauna,
  nice view, very close to water/fjord (swimming).
- Near by shopping possibilities (supermarket, etc.)

Do you have any adresses ?


Thanks and tight lines.


Matzinger


----------



## Karl Inge S (15. August 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Hi Karl Inge S.
> 
> thanks for the images.
> 
> ...



Try these:
http://www.etnehytter.no/

http://www.dancenter.no/index/norge/feriehus/sydlige-fjord-norge/hordaland/etne

http://www.mamut.net/etnecamping/


----------



## Karl Inge S (16. August 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

These photos taken today pool 24- sadly not me getting the salmon


----------



## dagget666 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Awesome pics !!

I am about every 4 months in Norway, would be great to visit Etne next year .


----------



## Karl Inge S (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

River Etne opened this weekend and I was there- just hanging around as I didnt get a license 

Pool1B





Pool 2





Pool 3





Pool 8





Pool 11





Pool 15 upper





Pool 15, lower





Pool 16





Pool 17





Lake Stordalsvatten





Frette





Norway in may 





While the others fished, I played with their gear


----------



## salmohunter (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Hi Karl Inge,
nice pic´s they show me a early outlook to my Seasonstart up from mid June. 
Im really already keen to put my fly in to Björa, Söra, Sandolar and Namsen, hopfully with a bit more success as last year with only 2 Salmon.
TL and good luck for your next license ;-)


----------



## MaxGe1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Hi Karl Inge S!

great pictures, thanks for sharing them with us!

Is getting a licence only for the Opening Day so difficult , or have they all to be booked weeks before? I`ll spend a week near Etne in mid June and now i am wondering, how i could get a licence for a Day or two at this bautiful river?

Btw, what about Fishing at Vikedalselva?

tl
Markus


----------



## Karl Inge S (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Opening is special, but June can be hard

try here:
www.etnelaks.no (use explorer, firefox dont work on that page)

Vikedal opens 15.june and I`ll guess it will be hard to get a license there then but I`m not sure as I dont fisg there myself.


----------



## rolfonso (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

hei Karl-Inge S,
mange takk for bilderen dine, det er en veldig stor elv! Så snill! Fantastik! Kjempe god! Vi fisker med flue og reiser mange ganger til Norge og søker vann, hvor  vi finner også  "ørret og røye". Kanskje du gi oss en vink?
Med hjertelig hilsen
Rolf og Ingrid


----------



## bmt_hethske (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Det er jeg også interesseret i. Skal til Norge d. 09.07. i dette år og er stadig i gang med at søke fiskevand (elv og sø), hvor man kan fiske ørret, røye og harr.


----------



## Matzinger (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Hi,

great pics.

Just few questions to everybody unfortunately in German:

Meine Familie hat Ihr OK gegeben und ich darf jetzt unseren WoMo-Trip im August nach Norge planen.

Auf alle Fälle möchte ich das Lachsangeln (Wurm und Blinker müssen erlaubt sein !!!!!) mit Bademöglichkeiten für meine Lütten im Fjord/See verbinden.

Wer kann mir in Fjordnorwegen ab Stavanger bis ca. Alesund gute Campingplatztipps direkt am See/Fjord und natürlich am direkt am (günstigen) Fluß geben wo ich Beides vereinen kann ?

An der Laerdalselva und am Etneelva habe ich schon zwei passende Plätze gefunden... .

Im Buch Lachsangeln in Norwegen von G. Rosen habe ich auch schon diverse Anlagen gesichtet, nur haben hier viele keine aussagefähige Internetseite.


Vielen Dank schon einmal.

Matzinger


----------



## Karl Inge S (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Rolf/Bmt- hvilken del av Norge ønsker Dere å fiske i?


----------



## Pit der Barsch (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

*Karl Inge|wavey:*
*Jeg elsker dette Landet:vik:*


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Altså jeg har planlagt at rejse gennem Norge, fra Bergen ti l Trondhjem og derfra via Koppang ti l Oslo.

Så alt mellem Bergen og Tronhjem/Narvik kunne være interessant


Hilsen Heiko


----------



## Karl Inge S (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Bergen- NArvik... 1500 km or something like that lol 

Try here:
http://www.dintur.no/home.aspx


----------



## Bruno 01 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Etne fluss Hordaland Norwegen*

Sehr schöner Fluss.
Danke für die herlichen Fotos.


Bruno #h


----------

